# New MacBook Hard drive



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a larger hard drive (internal) for my MacBook.

Any suggestions?

Thanks! :grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Any 2.5" sata notebook hard drive should work. Just remember, as soon as you open the computer up to put it in you void the warranty.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh really?

I didn't know that about the warranty!!!

So you cant make any upgrades besides RAM?

And what is the other thing there... when you open up the battery compartment, on the left... not the ram... but there is one other thing that you can reach through the battery.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Being I don't have a Macbook, I can't say. But it may be the Airport card. It should say in the manual. If you don't have it, you can download it from Apple's support site. But yes, unless Apple does the hard drive upgrade, it will void the warranty. RAM and Airport have long been the only user upgrades on Apple laptops.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I assume it costs money to have apple do the upgrade(of course)... Do you know if you have to buy the hard drive from them as well?


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

It's my lucky day! I guess new with the MacBook, you can upgrade the hard drive yourself! That little box on the left side of the battery compartment is the hard drive.

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/MacBook_13inch_HardDrive_DIY.pdf


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Now I have another question: If I copy the ENTIRE Macintosh HD volume to my external drive and then copy that back to the new hard drive, do I still need to install OS X again from the disk. I know you would have to if I just copied the Home folder, but with the whole drive... that should do it... right?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Use CCC. Put the new hard drive into a USB case and start CCC. Have it do a bootable copy of your hard drive to the new one. Swap the drives, and when you start the Macbook up with the new drive in it, it will not know the difference. I do this al the time with my desktop.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the advice. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## arusmail (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.ifixit.com/ the best I can suggest.. very practical.. I've used it many times.


----------

